# 20-hp Rider Electrical Problem



## ccsslb (Jul 25, 2011)

We have an 1998 Craftsman lawn tractor; 20-hp, 46" cut, model 917.273021. The other day I started mowing (it started just fine), got about 10 feet and it quit. It doesn't even click when you turn the key and the headlights won't come on. There is power going into one side of the solenoid and power at the 30-amp fuse. Everything else is dead. We checked all of the grounds, put a new 30-amp fuse in, replaced the ignition switch and put a new solenoid on, but still have nothing. We also bypassed the seat, brake, and blade safety switches, but that didn't help either.

We are at a total loss as to what else to do. I really need this mower! Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Sherry & Larry in IL


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check all the battery cable connections,and wiggle the cables while turning the key to "start". Does this engine have a battery-fed coil,or a magnetic Armature,like the briggs engines? Also check the regulator/rectifier unit,to see if it has power in/out,with key in "on" position.


----------



## ccsslb (Jul 25, 2011)

We've checked all of the battery connections and, of course, the battery itself. It's a Kohler engine, model CV20S, type 65551. It has an armature in the starter, but there's no power getting to the starter. The rectifier has no power going into or out of it with the key in any position.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Best I can offer is the need to start tracking down to where the power is and where it stops. Time consuming voltage/resistance measurements. 

Does sound like you've checked out the most likely connections. Not sure why you've replaced the ign switch and solenoid. Are you just parts swapping or did you find problems with these components?

Not sure where the check the VR come from. These are typ 3 terminal devises, 2 for A.C. in and the 3rd for D.C. out. The D.C. connection typ goes to the battery side of the starter solenoid with possibly a detour to an amp meter if there is one.

Hope you are able to track the problem down.


----------



## ccsslb (Jul 25, 2011)

When it first wouldn't start, we checked the charge in the battery and battery terminals. They were ok, so our first thought was that it must be the ignition switch. After I ordered it, we did more checking and realized that probably wasn't the problem (I know; cart before horse!), but went ahead & put it on anyway when it arrived.

In checking the wiring, we found that power was going IN to the solenoid, but nothing was coming out the other side. So we ordered a new solenoid, but the new one has the same condition. That's what has us stumped and that's when we decided to stop nickle and diming the diagnosis and ask for some help.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

What you found with the solenoid is what a properly operating solenoid should be doing, i.e. no power out until the solenoid is actuated. The small wire connection typ comes from the ign switch and when starter position is actuated you should see ~12V on the small terminal of the solenoid. At that point there should also be power to the other large connection on the solenoid which goes to the starter motor. If you don't see any power to the small terminal then something upstream has a problem. Need to start checking all wiring/connections. Do you see power on the ign switch for the starter terminal when the switch is in the start position?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I suggested the vr check to see if the wiring was ok from the switch.Because there's no power to it in the on position,I'm starting to think a wire has broken,or a ground has failed,some where. The wires will have to be traced/checked for continuity,as should the ground(s).


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

A tractor that small can't have to complicated of a wiring harness ,First thing to do is find the schematic for the electrical system, it,s hard to find a problem if you don't know how they wired it from the start . If you can't find one try to draw one so you are at least familiar with the components invoved ie; VR (voltage regulater) SR Silicon rectifier(this is just a diode bridge that converts the AC voltage created by the engine to DC voltage which is used to charge the batteries run the light ,etc.) This is going to be the most likley culprit as there are not that many compnents left that you haven't already swapped out and the syptoms you describe do fit.If you are not familiar with electronics this is not that easy to check yourself I would suggest take it off have it checked (any motorcycle or small engine shop should be able to do this for you) Letus know how you make out.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Refer to the attached wiring diagram. This is from the Kohler manual so things that are strictly tractor related are not included.

To restate the problem. This is a problem with limited places where power is available when the engine IS NOT running. 

If the ign portion of the tractor wiring is like that shown in the attachment, you've said the only place battery power is available is at the input of the solenoid and at the in-line fuse going to the ign switch. IF there is no power to the ign switch, the B terminal then the problem should be limited to those connections and items that are in-line between the battery and ign switch. If there is no power at the B terminal, that explains why no power for the lights nor power for the solenoid. 

Rereading the original post, it appear you don't say if there is power to the fuse, you just replaced it. Have you actually checked to see if there is power at the fuse?

The engine and its electrical components don't come into play when engine is not running. There is NO power (current flow) coming from the ign switch to the VR. Power flow is only one way, out from the VR. With ign switch turned on, one will see voltage at the D.C. point on the VR but there is no current flow.


----------



## ccsslb (Jul 25, 2011)

We figured it out! We were checking the wires *again* and just happened to jiggle the 30-amp fuse in such a way that we got power. Grandpa would say "jiggle it and hold your mouth just right" and it'll run. Turns out the plastic holder for the fuse is the problem. But, of course, you can't just buy the fuse holder from PartsDirect.

We ended up cutting the holder off and fitting the wires and fuse into a couple of electrical spades and taped the whole thing up real good. Runs like a champ again!

Thanks to all who helped try to figure this out!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you found and fixed the problem.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I had trouble with my craftsman similar to this, and it was the gounding connection down in front of the steering shaft behind the engine.. It had rusted under the washers where i couldnt see it until i took the bolt out? It was loosing ground to everything because sears puts all grounding wires in one location usually..


----------



## tomswingle (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a craftsman model 917273021. I sold the mower deck and everything that went with it (electric clutch, PTO switch, linkages, etc.). Now it won't start. The parts are gone. The PTO switch had 6 terminals used in a 8 terminal connector. Two terminals have 1 white wire each, two terminals have 1 red wire each ( one of these is paired with a blue wire), and two terminals have two black wires each. Does someone have a diagram which would help me know which terminals to jumper to make the machine start?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tomswingle said:


> I have a craftsman model 917273021. I sold the mower deck and everything that went with it (electric clutch, PTO switch, linkages, etc.). Now it won't start. The parts are gone. The PTO switch had 6 terminals used in a 8 terminal connector. Two terminals have 1 white wire each, two terminals have 1 red wire each ( one of these is paired with a blue wire), and two terminals have two black wires each. Does someone have a diagram which would help me know which terminals to jumper to make the machine start?




You should just be able to use a fuse link, or a paper clip to jump it on the pto switch pigtail. If the actual pto is not plugged in it wont matter its just the abscence of the switch that is keeping it from starting I would think.


----------

